# Fligths from Curacao to St Kitts or other islands



## dmahanay (Jul 2, 2007)

I have tried to find flights from Atlanta to Curacao and then on to another island, preferably St Kitts, but also tried St Martin and St Thomas...and there seem to be no reasonable flights...meaning upteen stops all over the place and hours to get there.

These were from research on airlines in the states, mainly Amer Air which seems to be THE airlines flying out of Atl to the Curacao.

Does anyone know of reasonable ways to fly inter-island?  And in addition to this problem we plan to try to use FF points!


----------



## limey (Jul 2, 2007)

This won't help with FFmile but you could try www.flydivi.com they may only fly to Bonaire and Aruba but you might get lucky. They may be able to give you a better idea of who fly's were from Curacao.


----------



## OCsun (Jul 2, 2007)

Try Dutch Antilles Express     www.flydae.com


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jul 3, 2007)

Also check out www.liatairline.com

also check out http://www.curacao.com/VacationPlanning/GettingHere.aspx
for other airline options

Richard


----------



## johnmfaeth (Jul 3, 2007)

Caribbean Sun and Caribbean Star offer a lot of inter-island flights.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jul 3, 2007)

John,

Caribbean Sun went out of business on February 1st, 07. Their sister airline, Caribbean Star, while still operating, merged their operations with Liat on the same date.

see http://www.flycsa.com/ 
and www.flycaribbeanstar.com


Best regards,

Richard


----------



## johnmfaeth (Jul 4, 2007)

Oops, never mind  

Thanks for the heads up....


----------

